

Show HN: A super simple link aggregator that I made - obblekk
http://couvet.co/

======
obblekk
hey all, this is my first side project and i would love advice.

tech: python/flask, rethinkdb, bootstrap, jquery

~~~
MichaelCrawford
I understand jQuery exists in part to work around javascript flaws in older
browsers.

My first piece of advice is to not download jQuery to those browsers that do
not have javascript flaws.

